
OWC Makes MacBooks ‘Pro’ Again with Game-Changing OWC DEC - Fezzik
http://blog.macsales.com/39345-owc-makes-macbooks-pro-again-with-game-changing-product
======
zer0defex
So buy an Apple and make it look like a Dell. Seems like a winner. /s

